# W: Eldar Flier, heavy tanks, elites H: $$



## Killswitchlogic (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to expand my 7000 pts with larger point models
IE the lynx, heavy grav tank, or fliers 

I could use more war walkers as well
thanks guy


----------

